# Wrong Tube in Rectifier Socket...What's the Effect?



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

While changing power tubes yesterday I mistakenly put a 6v6 in the gz34 rectifier socket, with two other 6v6s in the power tube sockets. Don't ask why...just some absent mindedness. I put the amp on standby for a minute and then went into play and...of course...there was no sound, but I didn't realize why for a couple of minutes. What's the likely effect of doing this on the tubes and the amp itself?


----------



## madkatb (May 14, 2009)

According to the pinout of a 6V6 and a gz34 there are no common connections inside the two tubes. So you never heated up the filament or connected anything else. So there should be no harm to the tube or the amp as no current could flow and do any damage. But don't do it again, OK?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to "rectify" the problem so easily.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll try an 12AX7 next...jam it right in there.


----------

